

Why switching from Stripe to Balanced has helped LaunchTrack scale - dclausen
http://support.launchtrack.com/why-choosing-balanced-has-helped-us-scale-our-business/

======
pvnick
I am currently using Balanced to help a client develop a marketplace
application - both to collect payments as well as to distribute payouts - and
working with the service has really been a delight. The documentation is well-
developed, includes clean sample code for everything I've needed (to the point
of just being able to drop it in), and support is really responsive and
helpful. Just today I had a question about implementing bank account
verification, hopped on the IRC chat room, and within all of 30 seconds had my
question answered. Great job to the Balanced team!

~~~
eclipxe
I'll second this. Balanced has been pretty awesome to work with. I looked at
switching away at one point, but everything "just works" and no other solution
had all of the requirements met for running a legit marketplace.

------
mrcwinn
Apple, meet Orange.

Why are they bashing Stripe Connect, which is not comparable to Balanced? They
were looking for Stripe Marketplace, which does offer a complete white-label
solution.

For a fairer comparison and review of Stripe's white label marketplace API, I
will shamelessly plug my blog:

[http://blog.chriswinn.com/working-with-stripe-
payouts](http://blog.chriswinn.com/working-with-stripe-payouts)

The people at Balanced are great, but I still prefer Stripe's products any day
of the week. They've written the best API and documentation I've seen in a
while, and laid a lot of groundwork for others to mimic. A good thing for us
developers, at least.

~~~
dclausen
Stripe Connect, according to their own website
([https://stripe.com/connect](https://stripe.com/connect)) is Stripe's
marketplace offering.

Stripe Connect is not a complete white label solution. The user still has to
be redirected to stripe.com to complete the OAuth process. We had many issues
with users being confused as to who Stripe was, and why were they asking for
their personal information when creating an account.

~~~
cristinacordova
(I work at Stripe)

Stripe Connect is great for a certain kind of marketplace, specifically one
that does not want to be liable for chargebacks or refunds and wants to remain
outside of the flow of funds.

We launched the ability to send payouts with Stripe over a month ago for a
different kind of marketplace (such as Lyft, SideCar and Exec), which want
more control over the payout process. You can read more about it here on our
site: [https://stripe.com/blog/send-payouts-with-
stripe](https://stripe.com/blog/send-payouts-with-stripe)

------
dylandrop
IMO, neither really are as great as they should be yet. That being said, I'm
using Stripe. Switching over from Paypal, this is what I have to say:

-The process to make charges from a sellers account seems to need an unnecessary amount of requests

-Why can't we pay out to multiple sellers at once like Paypal can?

-At least in Stripe, it seems kind of silly I have to refresh a credit card token each time I want to make a new charge

~~~
jonathancordeau
If I were you, I'd go directly to the source: @cjc (stripe) and @jkwade
(balanced) It seems like you would be served well by both companies, so you
should definitely share your specifics and see which one is the best fit.

~~~
jareau
@dylandrop , happy to hear feedback or make recommendations on how to best use
Balanced

